# Our surrogage is pregnant!



## IfOnlyYouKnew (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm in such a spin.  And I can't do this message board stuff properly.  But the amazing news is that our surrogate is pregnant.  I have to keep telling myself that this is wonderful news and it is - except that I was totally unprepared for the barrage of emotion this has bought on.  Suddenly everything from the past has come back with a horrible vengeance.  (I have a lovely eight year old son but my daughter, Laura was stillborn, and then we had four miscarraiges, failed IVF, gave up on adoption.  I am the walking guide to pregnancy problems).  But it is great news!  Fantastic!  Our surrogate is in the States, we are using an agency called IARC, our clinic is LaJolla in San Diego, egg donor was also in the US.  I am really no expert on this at all but I'm happy to share what I know with anyone.  I did write a long message with all the details the other day and then the computer just ate it and I gave up.  I just never thought this surrogacy business could work.  To be frank, I only did it because I was trying to hold my marriage together.  I just wanted to give up and lie down and die.  But it seems like it can work!  Mainly I'm just overwhelmed with gratitude for our surrogate and our egg donor.  What extra-ordinary people.  To be honest, my own family have given me a really rubbish level of support over the years.  And now these strangers in America have taken on my problem and are solving it for me.  I'm knocked flat.  Yes, they're being paid.  But if I paid them ten million that wouldn't be enough.  Would love to be in touch with people in a similar situation.  This is a world without a map - so we've just got to draw the map ourselves.  Alice


----------



## renata32 (Apr 18, 2010)

hi, its just fantastic!!!!
very happy for you , each time when i read about succes its make my cry from happiness...

all the best         

try and fail ,but Never fail to try...


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

IfonlyI knew- that is absolutely fantastic news that your surrogate is pregnant. I do hope that she has a healthy, happy pregnancy and that everything goes smoothly.

L x


----------



## sars3dd (Jan 31, 2011)

amazing news for you both.  The next few months will fly by and you will have your baby in your arms before you know it x


----------



## pookchop (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi Alice

What a difficult time you have had and now it looks like there is a light at the end of the tunnel doesn't it.  Where there is a will there is a way - and this is certainly true of you.  Congratulations.  I think it is completely normal to have such mixed emotions - afterall  the hope you we have been given is exciting but we are all too aware that something may go wrong.  My feelings change every moment.  I read an awful story in the Daily Mail on Sat and it has made me really sad and worried again - but last week I felt really posiitive.  I am really trying to just take each day as it comes (easier said than done!).  I am quite lucky as our surrogate lives 1.5 hours drive away.. we are seeing the midwife together tomorrow.  I always come away with mixed emotions though I guess I am lucky to have her near.....keep me posted. how pregnant is she?


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

Fantastic new's really pleased for you all xxx


----------

